# Città Della Pieve



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Città Della Pieve (Citta Della Pieve) I'm including the unaccented "a" to make searches easier for keyboards lacking that support.

I've just taken an apartment in CdP and should move in hopefully in late summer after I've gotten a visa. Anybody in the area?

Paul

:flypig:


----------

